# Thinking of number 2



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all
  
  Just picking your brains our ICSI LO is 6 1/2 months and we are TTC naturally for a year (with very wishful thinking   ) can I ask how long you all left it after having your babies before going back to the clinic for further IVF.
  
  After the week we have had with teething think I must be mad to be thinking of no 2   .
  
  x


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

i went back to the clinic for a frozen embryo transfer after 18 months (as i was breast feeding thats why i waited so long-otherwise i would have gone sooner)


goodluck in whatever you decide


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

We went back 9 months after J was born, I ended up having to have an operation to remove a very large cyst so ended up doing FET when J was 13 months, thinking that there would just be under 2 years between them, little did I know that K would show nearly 2 months early!

Chris


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all
*Loopyone* who would have thought a year ago we would be discussing another  A is a great baby just doesn't sleep in the day and still likes feeds at night but hey ho. Good luck ttc.

I am breast feeding still so will guess that will come into the waiting time, Back to work in December so will probably stop by then so maybe wait he is 18 months to get going again with the jib jabs  .

Thank you for the replys.

x


----------



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

having had A, O immediately seemed to have grown up so im so glad I had quite a long time with her personally. I dont think there is a right or wrong, just whats best for you, sure there is a previous thread on this somewhere. I was told I had to wait a year for medical reasons. That said, if I won the lottery I would have another and im still on limited sleep with A! Unfortunately by the time we can afford ttc I will be a bit old maybe.


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

*Fran *IKWYM about the gap I think your 2 years is perfect as you have time with the older one but not so long they will resent a new sibling but for us what will be will be.

I hope you are adapting to having 2 little monkeys  .

x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi

We waited til ds1 was 2 before going back for more.  I just wasn't ready before that.  So we have a 3 year gap.

Whatever size gap you have between them will be right for you.


----------



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

If I could afford/ have any more we would start trying again when A is 6 months and just deal with the chaos! Not going to happen I feel! I may buy a lottery ticket though!!!


----------

